# Another review of Imperial Spy



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 18, 2006)

Since dwndrgn has already reviewed this book and described the plot here:
Imperial Spy, Mark Robson
I'll skip the detailed recap and keep this short and sweet.

IMPERIAL SPY by Mark Robson

Mark Robson's latest book plunges his readers immediately into the action and rarely lets up.  The story begins at a dangerous time for the Shandese Empire, with a plot unmasked, a change in power, and a new Emperor trying to buy his people a little breathing space between one crisis and the next.

In trying to accomplish this Emperor Surabar is in a difficult position indeed; there are not many individuals at the Shandese court that he can absolutely trust.  One of the few that he can rely on is Robson's heroine, a talented young spy named Femke: courageous, resourceful, deadly with a knife, and a regular chameleon when it comes to disguise.  As a protagonist, Femke has only one failing: she is almost too competent.  Young readers will certainly admire her cool-headed capability, but they may have a little difficulty identifying with her at first.  But this will soon change, as Surabar sends her as his ambassador on a sensitive peace mission to neighboring Thrandor.  Before she knows it, events are rushing by so swiftly, complications mounting up so unexpectedly, that even Femke is unable to keep up and begins to make mistakes -- in the process revealing some appealing vulnerabilities.

Into a fast-paced and suspenseful plot, Robson manages to mix in espionage, assassinations, politics, enough peril and adventure to overwhelm a less dauntless heroine, and even a little romance.  Fans of his previous books will find that he meets and exceeds all of their expectations, but with IMPERIAL SPY he is sure to gain many new and enthusiastic readers as well.


----------



## Mark Robson (Mar 2, 2006)

More kind words!  It's very gratifying to receive such praise from you, Kelpie.  Imperial Spy is not in the same league as The Hidden Stars, but then our target audiences are very different.  One day I might feel up to trying something on the scale and depth with which you write, but at the moment I'm still having fun with my action/adventures.

Thanks again.


----------

